# Welcome Exodus Audio!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We would like to welcome Exodus Audio (diycable.com) as a sponsor here at the Shack.

Please drop by the Exodus Audio forum for the latest build projects and any questions are comments you may have... as well as an Introduction from owner Kevin Haskins.


----------

